# 4 " Grizzly Rotary table any good for a Knock off Harbor freight small Mill?



## Armor (Jul 15, 2012)

I am getting the 4" table any good for the small mini Mill from here.

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ct_name/Mini+Variable+Speed+Mill+&+Drill+(WT)

Mine is white.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## joe_m (Jul 15, 2012)

Me too on the question - a small rotary table for my mill is on the list of things to buy and I've been looking at the Grizzly. There are some real cheap ones on fleabay but I think I've learned my lesson with buying the rock bottom cheapest. Does anyone have the Grizzly and if so how smooth does it operate?

Armor - is that an old Delta industrial scrollsaw to the right of the mill? It looks a lot like one I have except for the paint job.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 15, 2012)

Most of the Grizzly tables are actually Phase 2 or one of the other better mid grade brands rebadged.  I think the 4 inch are Phase 2's, but either way a 4 in Rotary is a great addition to a mini mill and will be a great fit for the machine in the pic.  Sometimes LMS has the 4 and 6 inchers on sale too.  Worth a look, but you'll do well either way with a grizz or an LMS.  Don't forget the dividing plate kit too.  Makes it very precise for flanges and other spacing issues.
Bob


----------



## hq308 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have an almost identical mill to that and a cheap 4" rotary table which I think fits the machine good.


----------



## Armor (Jul 16, 2012)

joe_m said:


> Me too on the question - a small rotary table for my mill is on the list of things to buy and I've been looking at the Grizzly. There are some real cheap ones on fleabay but I think I've learned my lesson with buying the rock bottom cheapest. Does anyone have the Grizzly and if so how smooth does it operate?
> 
> Armor - is that an old Delta industrial scrollsaw to the right of the mill? It looks a lot like one I have except for the paint job.



Yes it is paid $100.00 for it about 8 years back.


She needs a coat of paint any hints on what to use?
Jeff


----------



## Armor (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks all on to get the whole thing then.

Jeff


----------



## xalky (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the 6" grizzly version with indexing plates. You can also use it at a right right angle. For the money it's a darn good value.


----------



## Splat (Jul 16, 2012)

Armor said:


> She needs a coat of paint any hints on what to use?Jeff



Rustoleum Professional Dark Machinery Gray. You can find it in quarts at Lowes but only in spray or gallons at Home Depot. I bought a quart and it's enough to do my whole Heavy 10.

BTW, what's that tailstock back there doing? Is that ....stuff...I see laying on a lathe bed?


----------



## Armor (Jul 16, 2012)

Splat said:


> Rustoleum Professional Dark Machinery Gray. You can find it in quarts at Lowes but only in spray or gallons at Home Depot. I bought a quart and it's enough to do my whole Heavy 10.
> 
> BTW, what's that tailstock back there doing? Is that ....stuff...I see laying on a lathe bed?



Wood lathe ,and what you see is the Fence from my router table, I am adding a Miter slot have the Miter slot bar, but I need to run my Router thru the top to make the slot all marked out , but out of time right now.

Thanks on the paint I guess a few cans and dragged out into the driveway.

Think I will stick with the 4 " one though.

6" seems big to me.

Jeff


----------

